# Do ENTPs really lack feeling?



## barinm23 (Mar 30, 2015)

Does this make ENTPs afraid of "falling" in love? Because I know that's what it makes me. Living with logic then suddenly waking up in the realm of constantly changing feelings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

*You lack feeling? That's kind of sad, actually.*


----------



## barinm23 (Mar 30, 2015)

Ermenegildo said:


> *You lack feeling? That's kind of sad, actually.*


You don't?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Once I cried because I thought I was unable to love. So I guess thre are some feelings somewhere!


----------



## barinm23 (Mar 30, 2015)

WikiRevolution said:


> Once I cried because I thought I was unable to love. So I guess thre are some feelings somewhere!


Not sure if this is sarcastic or not. But in case it's not, what type of love are you referring to exactly?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

@barinm23, Not sarcastic at all!
I was referring to romantic relationship. I was 20 and in a relationship. I loved the girl, but she would consistently complain about my lack of emotional expression. to a poinit where we had a conversation about it and I "internalized" the fact that I couldn't "show" love.

I improved a lot though since then, but yeah that problematic of expressing feeling is real for me (all ENTPs?)


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Vox said:


> Yes. I am totally devoid of feeling. My avatar is just a ploy to make me seem more amicable than I really am.


What do you feel about burritos.. Delicious burritos?


----------



## ElliCat (May 4, 2014)

WikiRevolution said:


> I improved a lot though since then, but yeah that problematic of expressing feeling is real for me (all ENTPs?)


My SO is an ENTP and he's not big on the verbal expression of love either. I think it would bother me if I was more insecure, but I trust him, so honestly I just like the fact that I don't have to talk about my feelings either. XD 

Fi's not usually so keen to verbalise stuff either... at least I'd rather show my love for someone than talk about it. Words are cheap; I want someone to prove it with their actions.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

WikiRevolution said:


> @barinm23, Not sarcastic at all!
> I was referring to romantic relationship. I was 20 and in a relationship. I loved the girl, but she would consistently complain about my lack of emotional expression. to a poinit where we had a conversation about it and I "internalized" the fact that I couldn't "show" love.
> 
> I improved a lot though since then, but yeah that problematic of expressing feeling is real for me (all ENTPs?)


Same.. I have this problem of being less effusive of showing my affection towards people despite the fact I love them very much. It's like something is blocking my actions and the intention dies before it has the chance to express itself.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Well, to depict the context a little bit more... It was a period in that relationship that was long distance. I am sure you can see how much it potential for insecurity it has. But I was always faithful, not that it was impossible to find something else, you know. I just loved her inside my head


----------



## Ode to Trees (Aug 25, 2011)

I show feeling through actions. You lack feeling or emotion? You still have an amygdala therefore you still have emotions which by the way are connected to decision making whether you consciously accept that or not. A lack of tact or sensitivity is all another matter though. Many people who are not ENTPs do not have tact or sensitivity either. Some are rather stupid to have it though.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

> Same.. I have this problem of being less effusive of showing my affection towards people despite the fact I love them very much. It's like something is blocking my actions and the intention dies before it has the chance to express itself.


That was also my pattern! But once identified, it is possible to remind yourself to do that damn emotional demonstration right away... Easier said than done, but definitely doable!


----------



## barinm23 (Mar 30, 2015)

WikiRevolution said:


> @barinm23, Not sarcastic at all!
> I was referring to romantic relationship. I was 20 and in a relationship. I loved the girl, but she would consistently complain about my lack of emotional expression. to a poinit where we had a conversation about it and I "internalized" the fact that I couldn't "show" love.
> 
> I improved a lot though since then, but yeah that problematic of expressing feeling is real for me (all ENTPs?)


Ooh. How long has it been since then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

@barinm23, I d say that around 23-24 y/o, I started to be decent - not handicaped by my lack of F -

Then it all improves with time. To the point of being told that I am good with F by an INFJ  Quite an achievement for me!


----------



## barinm23 (Mar 30, 2015)

A_doghouse_for_cats said:


> I show feeling through actions. You lack feeling or emotion? You still have an amygdala therefore you still have emotions which by the way are connected to decision making whether you consciously accept that or not. A lack of tact or sensitivity is all another matter though. Many people who are not ENTPs do not have tact or sensitivity either. Some are rather stupid to have it though.


How about in terms of dating and not in committed relationships?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ode to Trees (Aug 25, 2011)

barinm23 said:


> How about in terms of dating and not in committed relationships?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am afraid that we are getting into the territory that does not have anything to do with a personality type. As a feeling type should I be overly emotional in dating - no quite the opposite I am not that easily attracted to people or have "feelings" for them in that sense.


----------



## mrhcmll (Nov 22, 2013)

Based on my experience of knowing 3 distinct ENTPs in real life, I don't think ENTPs lack feeling. But of course, it varies with maturity.

The close ENTP female friend that I have is definitely aware of her Fe. I think it haunts her. She's very sensitive to the general mood and atmosphere of a group, Fe kind of things. In fact, at times, it bothers her extremely. Like she's directly affected by group conflicts.

The ENTP english teacher I had, developed his Fe to an extent as well. Very tactful, though of course not developed as much as ENFJs do. I remember times where he would pick up these signs from the class and it made absolutely _no sense_ to us because the signs he thought were there, just wasn't.

Another ENTP friend I had really liked this ISTJ girl. It was if he was electrified with it. Jumpy, nervous, anxiety-ridden. I'll give you the short version: the ISTJ girl said yes out of propriety and the fact that a lot of people were watching. The ENTP was esctatic. Over the course of the following week, he was ignored by the ISTJ girl because she didn't really have feelings for him. ENTP was devastated, he shared it all with us.

Of course, during all these different situations, these feelings were all inside. They don't express it as much as feelers do. True, my female ENTP friend and ENTP male friend shared their experiences and thoughts, but nothing direct as say, "I'm deeply sad about it." It's all in the subtle cues. The little changes in their tone of voice and body language.

Come to think of it, I've never thought of ENTPs as these cold-hearted logic thinkers. I see them as these huge, adorable, awkward, insecure nerds. The only thing that differentiates them from ENFPs in my head is the fact that they aren't governed with feelings. However, that doesn't mean they lack them either.

(Maybe it's my Fi that sees through their facade.)


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

> huge, adorable, awkward, insecure nerds


Genuinely interested, what makes you think/feel that way?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I cannot bear to see them sad even though I may sometimes be the cause of it due to my negligence. My head is always on projects and activities that I may sometimes forget the people I care about entirely, especially emotionally and physically. I get complaints that even though I am present I am not emotionally available. My emotions are mostly being invested upon my projects and works instead because those things interest me with a passion more than people. People.. I don't really understand them unless they share my interests.. or they have innovative thoughts different from my own. That's my problem. I think I am a chronically bored person that needs to be entertained. Then one day these people would leave me alone and rip my heart before I could say I miss them very much. That's enough of a motivation to keep demonstrating how much I love them because I don't know when I would "disappear" again. I hope not.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

@LuvGen I will hopefully use the past in my next sentence! I experienced the same really, the reasons you describe aswell as how you react to that. I thought it was type related, but you r ISTP, makes me wonder... What else could impact that?


----------



## mrhcmll (Nov 22, 2013)

WikiRevolution said:


> Genuinely interested, what makes you think/feel that way?


I'm going with the trait I think you're more interested with:

True with all the ENTPs _I_ know, I find them to be *insecure. Not that their self-esteem is lower than different types, but more like I _notice_ their insecurity better. It's more apparent somehow.

Also, I know their back stories and most come from this period of heavy bullying. I see their charismatic charm coming from the need to be liked and accepted because they weren't before.

Adorable is just something totally subjective and the awkwardness comes from Ne, as usual. (Take me, for example.)

*Definitely not true for all ENTPs though.


----------



## barinm23 (Mar 30, 2015)

That's something new. Even for me as an ENTP. I'll keep observing and reading your replies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Damn, you know I appear over confident to the majority, ENTPs 8w7 can look scary and there are only few times when I feel insecure.

I am not 100% secure all the time either. But I am adorable


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Fun fact : Just had a facebook conversation with an ex (dated her 3,5 years) who just broke with her bf (6 years relationship :/ )

And out of nowhere, after an interestingly crazy idea of her, I was enthusiamed and as an answer got a "Damn, it s so good to speak with you <name>".

Achievement checked!


----------



## mrhcmll (Nov 22, 2013)

WikiRevolution said:


> Damn, you know I appear over confident to the majority, ENTPs 8w7 can look scary and there are only few times when I feel insecure.
> 
> I am not 100% secure all the time either. But I am adorable


Exactly though! You guys do seem over confident. I just see the cracks in the facade.  It's so hard to explain, I apologize.

Haven't seen an 8w7 though, I have to admit. The ENTPs I know are 7w8 and variations of 6.

Glad to see you know what you are.


----------



## mrhcmll (Nov 22, 2013)

WikiRevolution said:


> Fun fact : Just had a facebook conversation with an ex (dated her 3,5 years) who just broke with her bf (6 years relationship :/ )
> 
> And out of nowhere, after an interestingly crazy idea of her, I was enthusiamed and as an answer got a "Damn, it s so good to speak with you <name>".
> 
> Achievement checked!


Congrats! My sx is overjoyed in your behalf.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

@mrhcmll


> You guys do seem over confident


, any suggestion on how to soothe that? Provided it is somehow something to work on.


----------



## mrhcmll (Nov 22, 2013)

WikiRevolution said:


> @mrhcmll , any suggestion on how to soothe that? Provided it is somehow something to work on.


Seriously hoping that didn't offend you. Hahaha

If you were to ask me if you needed to work on that, I'd say don't. I'd think you'd agree that we shouldn't let ourselves go through hell just because of what other people think is appropriate.

I don't know. Confidence is just something I really look up to. Not a lot of people have it and honestly, it's a good trait. Use it to your advantage. A buffer of some sorts. Driving away all the people who judge too hastily. Or better yet, balance it off with your Ne. It'll charm people enough with it's weirdness.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

@mrhcmll Ok, cool, at least this is no big deal, I was asking also some tricks to appear less over confident. I have no idea on how confident I look like tbh that sux a bit :/


----------



## originalsin (Sep 4, 2014)

All I can tell you is the ENTPs I know like to think they are way more insensitive/unfeeling than they actually are. 

ENTPs be making one subtly snarky comment and thinking they're Dr. House.


----------



## Flux (Mar 29, 2015)

This is something I cannot determine, as I lack experience with ENTPs. However, as an INTJ, many think that my type lacks feeling and any form of emotions.


----------



## Sharkcorn (Apr 2, 2015)

People say I can be really cold sometimes, so kinda?
I have been working on it though.


----------



## barinm23 (Mar 30, 2015)

Flux said:


> This is something I cannot determine, as I lack experience with ENTPs. However, as an INTJ, many think that my type lacks feeling and any form of emotions.


This is an out of topic reply but it just popped out of my head and wanted to get your opinion on this. 

I took that "What personality type is your ideal mate" test and I got INTJ. So for an INTJ-ENTP pairing, then it would be composed of like only 40% feelings involved as compared to other feeling type relationships. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

WikiRevolution said:


> @LuvGen I will hopefully use the past in my next sentence! I experienced the same really, the reasons you describe aswell as how you react to that. I thought it was type related, but you r ISTP, makes me wonder... What else could impact that?


I'm not saying this on behalf of all ISTPs. This is my personal experience. As a kid, I had an accident which had caused my ISTJ father to be extra,extra protective of me so he kept me in the house most of the time to employ myself with art, music and a library filled with assortment of books for entertainment while my brothers were mostly outside socializing, skateboarding and playing music gigs. My parents are quite traditional, so topics on sex, drugs, feelings and brutality are taboos and it's like an unspoken rule that none of these should be spoken about in their presence although simple emotions like hunger, anger, contentment or sleepiness are considered understandable. When I was in school, I had been bullied quite a lot to the point that I was always miserable, but by time I arrived home each day, it was as if I had entered into a world of comfortable numbness. Neither happy nor sad. Usually kids would run home crying to their mothers after a trying day. I did not. I kept everything to myself. My mother would prepared me the most delicious food; then we talked and laughed. Everything was perfect. Everything in place. Everything was as it should be but I could never talked to my parents about how I had spent my entire recess time in the girl's bathroom because it seemed so absurd. It would have broke their hearts. Feelings are feelings. It's not meant to be analyzed. You might as well say that this is the root cause of why I tend to not involve too much feelings in my real life. It's messy and I wouldn't know what to do with it.


----------



## Pluto Is A Planet (Mar 6, 2015)

I reckon the entp is the most feeler of the thinker types..if that makes sense


----------

